# Goiana Pernambuco



## Luis Omar

I Will be Working near to goiana PE for the next 3 years. I will be traveling with my wife and I Was wondering if anyone have suggestions on a good place for renting a house and how expensive it is. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## debzor

Luis Omar said:


> I Will be Working near to goiana PE for the next 3 years. I will be traveling with my wife and I Was wondering if anyone have suggestions on a good place for renting a house and how expensive it is.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi Luis

Depends on what you are looking for: proximity to workplace; city centre living; beach location; up market shopping; quiet area or clubbing centre; simple beach restaurants or top cuisine... Decide which of these is important to narrow down the options.

I know of others in your situation, and while the cities of Recife and Joao Pessoa are obvious considerations there are problems with the very lengthy commutes twice a day. There are some beach towns much closer, where life can be relaxed, simple and stress-free, but they will not have the top-end facilities you might want. That said, if you avoid the rush hour periods, it is pretty simple to drive into either of the big cities for any supplies you may be lacking.

The airport at Recife is international which is a big plus, but JP is a nicer city, if you want the city option. But be prepared for Brazilian rush hour, which could make your drive to and from work a 2-3 hour nightmare!


----------



## debzor

Luis Omar said:


> I Will be Working near to goiana PE for the next 3 years. I will be traveling with my wife and I Was wondering if anyone have suggestions on a good place for renting a house and how expensive it is.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi Luis

Did you have any success finding somewhere? If you are still looking, I can put you in touch with a new development of full service, top quality but reasonably priced, 3 bed beach front apartments close to Goiana.


----------



## Luis Omar

debzor said:


> Hi Luis
> 
> Did you have any success finding somewhere? If you are still looking, I can put you in touch with a new development of full service, top quality but reasonably priced, 3 bed beach front apartments close to Goiana.


Hi debzor,

We havent moved yet. We are still in the process of taking the right decision. One of our main concerns is the place where we are going to live. In what range are the prices for rental ? I have investigated on two new developments near goiana (goiana beach life & northville) . Again, thanks for your support!


----------



## debzor

Luis Omar said:


> Hi debzor,
> 
> We havent moved yet. We are still in the process of taking the right decision. One of our main concerns is the place where we are going to live. In what range are the prices for rental ? I have investigated on two new developments near goiana (goiana beach life & northville) . Again, thanks for your support!


I may be wrong, but I am pretty certain both of these are still at the planning stages, and nothing is ready yet. (By the way, just in case you did not know, Goiana is nowhere near the beach.)

Both these developments are aimed at the retail market - are you looking to buy off plan (pre-construction) like these two, buy an existing home or looking to rent?

Rental prices here vary enormously dependent on length of contract, location, standard and size of home, number of bedrooms, amount of furniture and equipment required, etc. If you give me some idea of what you might be looking for, I can offer some advice to point you in the right direction. 

If you want to keep this private, we can communicate by private message once you have enough posts, or email.


----------



## Luis Omar

debzor said:


> I may be wrong, but I am pretty certain both of these are still at the planning stages, and nothing is ready yet. (By the way, just in case you did not know, Goiana is nowhere near the beach.)
> 
> Both these developments are aimed at the retail market - are you looking to buy off plan (pre-construction) like these two, buy an existing home or looking to rent?
> 
> Rental prices here vary enormously dependent on length of contract, location, standard and size of home, number of bedrooms, amount of furniture and equipment required, etc. If you give me some idea of what you might be looking for, I can offer some advice to point you in the right direction.
> 
> If you want to keep this private, we can communicate by private message once you have enough posts, or email.


Hi!

We are looking for a place to rent. The project is to be at goiana for 3 years. Right now we are living in a house of 200 sqrt mtrs and 150 sqrt mtrs of construction (2 levels) ,,, its important that my wife has recreation such as gym or an university near, thats why we where thinking in joao pessoa or recife. But if there is another alternative with enough services we can consider it. We are considering a rent around $3100 reales , is that enough money?

Pd once i have enough posts ill share my email through a private message

Best regards!


----------



## debzor

Luis Omar said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are looking for a place to rent. The project is to be at goiana for 3 years. Right now we are living in a house of 200 sqrt mtrs and 150 sqrt mtrs of construction (2 levels) ,,, its important that my wife has recreation such as gym or an university near, thats why we where thinking in joao pessoa or recife. But if there is another alternative with enough services we can consider it. We are considering a rent around $3100 reales , is that enough money?
> 
> Pd once i have enough posts ill share my email through a private message
> 
> Best regards!


Your wife wants to study or to teach? Is your wife Brazilian or would she also be looking for other expat contacts?


----------



## Luis Omar

debzor said:


> Your wife wants to study or to teach? Is your wife Brazilian or would she also be looking for other expat contacts?


We are both mexican , fluent in english,, i will have a work visa but she won’t, so she might be looking some place to study. Also a near expat community is important.


----------



## debzor

Both of you speaking Spanish as well will be a big help in Brazil. Generally you will be understood, and be able to communicate with Brazilians...

Goiana is quite a remote and isolated, sugar-cane industry based, town with the main BR101 highway that runs all the way from north to south Brazil on its doorstep. Recife and Joao Pessoa are the nearest big cities, but both have big traffic issues and would be horrible daily commutes. 

I would consider looking for a smaller beach side town that has what you need, but they will lack some of the top end infrastructure. That way you have the weekend beach life on your doorstop, (which need not be as energetic as it sounds!), but are close to work.

Look for somewhere with permanent rather than just weekend residents, wide selection of shops, police force, local council and town hall, hospital, decent hotels restaurants and bars, and also with some expats already established. 

I think you need 5 posts to send a pm...


----------



## Luis Omar

debzor said:


> Both of you speaking Spanish as well will be a big help in Brazil. Generally you will be understood, and be able to communicate with Brazilians...
> 
> Goiana is quite a remote and isolated, sugar-cane industry based, town with the main BR101 highway that runs all the way from north to south Brazil on its doorstep. Recife and Joao Pessoa are the nearest big cities, but both have big traffic issues and would be horrible daily commutes.
> 
> I would consider looking for a smaller beach side town that has what you need, but they will lack some of the top end infrastructure. That way you have the weekend beach life on your doorstop, (which need not be as energetic as it sounds!), but are close to work.
> 
> Look for somewhere with permanent rather than just weekend residents, wide selection of shops, police force, local council and town hall, hospital, decente hotels restaurants and bars, and also with some expats already established.
> 
> I think you need 5 posts to send a pm...


5 posts already ! I'll send you a PM right away


----------

